#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  sadaqa...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van anas رضي الله عنه dat de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd;

Als een moslim een gewas plant, zal voor hem elke persoon of dier die ervan eet worden aangemerkt als een aalmoes.

sahieh al boekhari 6012

----------

